# Does my stock 2500K need better cooling?



## Silent_Psycho (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello, friends. This is my first thread on Thinkdigit forum. 
Here are my system specifications:

*2500K - Running at stock clocks with stock cooler. ( I am not sure about how to check whether it is overclocled or not, I did change some settings in AI suite.. but it shows my max freq as 3.4Ghz )
P8Z68-V-LE from Asus. A Z68 chipset. I am using stock graphics.
Seasonic 620W PSU
Kingston 4 GB ram. It shows 533MHz as frequency. I know I can improve this, but just dont know how*



I recently built a system which is about 3monthd old. My problem is that, the CPU gets heated around 80 degree celcius or so during gaming. I don not use any discrete graphics card. I also do not any aftermarket cooler, my system is stock. Including CPU fan, onchip HD3000 graphics and everything else. I have not overclocked or underclocked anything else. 

My CPU idles at around 45-50 Celsius. 

I tried running prime 95 and intelBurnin test. 
For intel burnin test, I set the counter as 5 and temperature was about 82 celcius at peak. While at prime 95.. It runs fine but temperature keeps on increasing. I am too afraid that too much temperature will damage my precious 2500K.

I looked up for CM212Evo but later found out that my case, which is CM Elite 311  , will not be able to fit that cooler so I am left with CM Hyper TX 3 Evo.

Will buying a discrete GPU bring down my temperature (since the current graphics are on CPU) than buying a cooler? or should I buy both? I am very confused.

What should I do? I monitor my temperature using Hwinfo64 and Asus AI suite II. However, Asus AI suit II never crosses the 70. I have also tried using speedfan, but it shows AUX at 80 even at idle! I guess its some bug in that software. I am really confused as what to do.. Any suggestions? 

_So rounding up it all, I am left with following questions:_
1> Do I need aftermarket cooler?
2> How can I check if my CPU is overclocked or not?
3> In asus PC diagnostics,under motherboard tab it shows as primary bus type as PCI, does that relate to ability to run a PCIe graphics card?

Also, what the safe temperature for 2500K?


----------



## Techguy (Oct 7, 2012)

You try re-applying the thermal paste on the cooler and reseat it.

But before that, I would recommend checking the AI Suite settings. Also, check if your fan is speeding up automatically at a preset temperature (60C). I have an Intel motherboard and the fan was configured (by default) to speed up at 80C, which is too high.

It is better to keep the processor under 70C during load.
Download CPUZ:

CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting
or
CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting

CPUZ to check if your system is overclocked. AIDA64 is a good all-round utility to....


----------



## Silent_Psycho (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks techguy, I will try reapplying thermal paste, but I dont have any left. Will I have to purchase it? also what about the  previous residue of paste that was applied? am I supposed to remove it? how?

I have chekced the fan setting in Asus AI suite and I have set it to "turbo mode" now. I can hear the fan wheezing whenever the temperature goes 80 now, and the CPU fan rotation speed at that time is around 2500rpm.

I have downloaded cpu-z but how can I know if the CPU is overclocked or not? I am still not getting it.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 7, 2012)

Get Hyper 212 EVO.
80C is considered to be max safe temperature for any processor.
About frequency of RAM, you can't overclock the RAM if it is normal Kingston RAM.


----------



## Silent_Psycho (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for reply,
Yes, it is normal Kingston RAM. I am planning to purchase a new ram, can you suggest me a good one?
Well, as I said earlier, I checked the cooler height and my case`s width. I also asked on several other forums if CM 212 EVO will fit in my case, the reply was negative. I have also checked it by specifiations, and EVO is bigger than my case allows. This leaves me with Hyper TX 3 EVO.
Also, how I am supposed to check the system stability?


----------



## icebags (Oct 7, 2012)

yah, as techguy suggested, first get cpu-z and realtemp and then post the screenshots here.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 7, 2012)

Silent_Psycho said:


> Thanks for reply,
> Yes, it is normal Kingston RAM. I am planning to purchase a new ram, can you suggest me a good one?



4GB kit: G.Skill RipjawsX 1600MHz 4GB @1.4K
For 8GB, buy 2 of this module.



> Also, how I am supposed to check the system stability?



There are many ways. Two of the most popular way is:
1. Prime95
2. Intel Burn Test
Run any of them for ~30minitues (minimum)


----------



## Silent_Psycho (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks d6bmg for the suggestion, I will buy RipjawsX next week or something.
Anyways, there is no way that I can run prime95 or intel burn test for about 30 minutes. The temperature would cross 80 in only initial five minutes, I am too afraid to keep the test running after that, so I close it every-time.

Also, following are my screenshots, while the system is running (VMware and firefox are running)


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Oct 7, 2012)

Turn off the TPU swtch on your mobo. It'll fix this.

Refer the manual.


----------



## icebags (Oct 8, 2012)

after tpu is off, take those screenshots while cpu is hot (if it becomes hot @80 C) under prime's load.

the screen shots u've taken shows cpu is chilling under-clocked. temps could be a little lower though.


----------



## Techguy (Oct 15, 2012)

Yup, clean the old thermal paste with alcohol and reapply new one... better go for a branded one from online (rs300+)...

turn of TPU first ....


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2012)

@ OP - good TiM like Noctua NT-H1 / DeepCool Z5 will cost around 500/600 bucks and your cabinet ie Cm Elite 311 supports CPu coolers with 160mm height - so Hyper 212 Evo will easily fit into that and it comes with good TiM - so you better get the 212 Evo.


----------

